# Fall Crappie



## JIGIT (Aug 7, 2011)

Was wondering when they start making there fall feeding move.
I fish East Fork Lake and i fish from shore.
Any thoughts?


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Already starting. Been catchin them in 2 - 6 ft


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

I have never been to East Fork , but I can tell you about what I do. I like to hit underpasses, gatehouses and points this time of year. I have been getting some in about 8-12 fow in all the area lakes. Tappan is usually good for numbers of fish near the underpasses during Sept.


----------



## YakAttack (Jun 8, 2011)

They have been biting for a little while but it is def picking up. I caught this big one in early August. Didn't measure it but my knuckles are 3.75" wide to give you an idea of length. Biggest crappie I've ever landed.


----------



## JIGIT (Aug 7, 2011)

YakAttack said:


> They have been biting for a little while but it is def picking up. I caught this big one in early August. Didn't measure it but my knuckles are 3.75" wide to give you an idea of length. Biggest crappie I've ever landed.


Very nice catch. Even better to catch 'em on Light tackle.


----------



## Portage Lakes Bait & Tack (Jul 13, 2011)

_I used to guide out on Mogadore Reservoir here in Akron. Usually the first week in october they would turn on. I used a white mister twiser tail and a shiner for the big slabs._


----------



## Portage Lakes Bait & Tack (Jul 13, 2011)

_That's one really nice Crappie._


----------

